# I found someones deer!



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

needless to say its a alot to late tho... Looks like a hunter lost track of it. I was out fishing the river today and found this deer laying right next to the stream... Looks like it took a shotty blast to the ribcage or something? (I am not a hunter so thats just my guess) here is some pix. I will let you decide.


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

You can see the arrow very clearly in both pictures. Obviously not a shotgun blast--plus it is not even gun season.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

It looks like there is an arrow shaft sticking out of it. From the looks of it I'd say it was a definite kill shot judging on the way that shaft looks to be bent the opposite direction from the deer falling and possibly thrashing around. Someone didn't properly follow up or maybe they just didn't have enough blood to follow. I know if I'd lost a deer I'd be beating myself up for it. I am sure who ever shot it didn't intentionally leave it to waste. Well the yotes should be eatin good.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

That circle of skin missing is most likely a coyote's effort. Maybe you scared a coyote away when you approached that deer. Bummer that the deer got wasted.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

very poor shot placement. not a lot of blood comes from a wound like that. probably lost track of it. to bad too, thats some good eating there.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

oh I didn't even notice the arrow. I wasn't getting too close to the thing. it was starting to get a lil ripe. thank god for camera zoom. told ya I was no hunting expert...


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

It looks like a shot that missed the kill zone high and back. Didn't get a pass through either and as Ezbite mentioned the blood trail on one like that is usually not very good. It is unfortunate but does happen to guys at times. I agree with the others on the hole in the ribcage area being from coyotes or some other scavenger. I always thought that the coyotes targeted the belly area more though so it could have been something else. Nevertheless that deer has been laying for a while judging from the amount of hair that is pulling away.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Depending on where you were, it may have been a someone poaching.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

most predators will go for the soft tissue/thin skin like the rump. this guy shot this doe this week, but didnt think it was a good hit, so he backed off. he then saw yotes follow after the deer. needless to say, bad move and this is why i carry a fully loaded glock w/ex-mag when i hunt.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

creekcrawler said:


> Depending on where you were, it may have been a someone poaching.


 
Why would you say that? There's clearly an arrow there, and bow season has been in for three weeks. It was a poor shot angle that resulted in no exit and probably no blood trail at all.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I was thinking this was along the Rocky, which is mostly no hunting areas.
I've found arrows in the woods behind my house in Bedford in the past, which is a no hunt area.
Oh, I notices you're from southern OH. Up here there are lot of cities that don't allow hunting/weapons discharge.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

creekcrawler said:


> I was thinking this was along the Rocky, which is mostly no hunting areas.
> I've found arrows in the woods behind my house in Bedford in the past, which is a no hunt area.
> Oh, I notices you're from southern OH. Up here there are lot of cities that don't allow hunting/weapons discharge.


It wasn't the Rock. it was at the V.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

montagc said:


> Can one of you guys who "clearly" sees the arrow point it out to me? Damned if I can see it...


1st pict. between ear and back!!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

The 'yotes for some reason almost always target right behind the shoulder. I suspect they want to get to the heart/lung area, but have seen that on quite a few. They then tear up the rear quarters, just like EZ's pic shows.
Poor arrow placement on the original picture posted for sure. Blood trail would have been virtually non existent as the body cavity filled up.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

The arrow appears almost under the deer...


----------

